# isi



## Gavril

Once, I saw the word _isi _translated as "dad", but I wonder if this is accurate: the English word _dad _can be substituted for _father _in any informal context, but I almost never see the word _isi_ used in any context, formal or informal.

Where I have seen _isi _used, it seems as though it could correspond to Engilsh _daddy, _which is mainly used by very young children, or when addressing young children ("Look what daddy brought home today!"); sometimes adult women use _daddy_ affectionately, but men generally never do.

Would you say that _isi_ is closer to "dad" or to "daddy"?


----------



## JukkaT

In my opinion _isi_ closer to "daddy".
It is used the same way as you described the word "daddy".

Examples:
Small child: _Isi, voinko saada jäätelön _or _Meidän isi on vahvempi kuin teidän isi._
Adult to child: _Kat(s)o mitä isi osti s(in)ulle._
Young woman: _Isi, voinko lainata autoo tänään._
Etc.


----------



## akana

What about _iskä_? It seems like I've seen this in teen dialogue...maybe it's a playful moniker like "pop" or "pops" in English? Or is it a dialectical thing?


----------



## Hakro

akana said:


> What about _iskä_? It seems like I've seen this in teen dialogue...maybe it's a playful moniker like "pop" or "pops" in English? Or is it a dialectical thing?


Originally it was a dialectical word from south-eastern Finland but somehow it conquered the colloquial language everywhere – I don't know why, to me it sounds stupid and if my son would call me _iskä_ I'd knock him down.


----------



## Gavril

JukkaT said:


> In my opinion _isi_ closer to "daddy".
> It is used the same way as you described the word "daddy".
> 
> Examples:
> Small child: _Isi, voinko saada jäätelön _or _Meidän isi on vahvempi kuin teidän isi._
> Adult to child: _Kat(s)o mitä isi osti s(in)ulle._
> Young woman: _Isi, voinko lainata autoo tänään._
> Etc.



Thanks for confirming this. Does Finnish have a word like English _dad, _which can be used in place of _father _in most informal contexts? For example, you could say in English,

_I asked my dad for help in paying my mortgage.
_
What would this be in Finnish? 

_Pyysin apua _[?] _korvaamaan asuntolainani._


----------



## JukkaT

Gavril said:


> Thanks for confirming this. Does Finnish have a word like English _dad, _which can be used in place of _father _in most informal contexts? For example, you could say in English,
> 
> _I asked my dad for help in paying my mortgage._
> 
> What would this be in Finnish?
> 
> _Pyysin apua _[?] _korvaamaan asuntolainani._


There are words like _*faija*_ and _*iskä*_. *Faija* is very colloquial, mostly used in southern parts of Finland. *Iskä* (not approved by Hakro) is originally a dialectal word, but nowadays it is used everywhere.

Pyysin faijaani/iskääni auttamaan asuntolainani maksussa.
But _*isä*_ would be the safest choice (isääni).


----------

